# Doe maybe miscarried?



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a three year old mini silky fainter doe named Caroline that was bred around Oct 15th. I had her with in the regular doe pen and noticed she was being pushed around a lot so I moved her to another pen with does that are meek like she is. Well, on Dec. 2nd I noticed light red blood (not much) on her tail that had come from her vulva. Didn't notice cuts. I figured since she had probably been bashed from the queen in the other pen she was most likely miscarrying. Now, it's eight weeks later: wouldn't she have gone back into heat if she had indeed miscarried? She is as plump as a pumpkin- but she is also an easy keeper. I would really like a kid from her.
What do you think? Is she still pregnant?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry... if she did miscarry...  

her system may be off.... and sometimes after miscarrying ...they need some time for their body to recoup..... 

sometimes ...other goats... may have a cut..... and she may have just rubbed on them....check all your animals to rule this out.... 

IF she is over weight... it can also knock off their system.... 

Also ... look around... to see if ...there was a kid on the ground... if she miscarried ....the kid would be around 3 months along or so....you may see a small body....this is ...if ....you don't have a dog that ate it... 

There can be different reasons..if... a Doe bleeds... if she starts bagging up a month prior to her kidding date...she may still be preggo.... 

Also ...you can have a vet check her to see if she is still preggo after so long of her bleed date.... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Generally, when a doe miscarries, there will be lots of gooey blood on the tail/rear eand and she'll continue to have that gooey stuff for a few days...that's been from my experience. Her sides will also be sunken in and she might look depressed or sick. 

Did you look really good for the aborted kids? If you didn't find anything then there is a chance she's still pregnant. It might be worth it to take her into the vet to check and see. Like Pam said, here system might just be off and that could explain her lack of heat cycles. I had a doe abort last year and she didn't come back in season for months...unless I missed them, but I kept a pretty close eye on her. So her body might just need time to rest.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We had a doe abort a month before she was due, an already big buckling who was fully formed, stillborn - no hair. 
She bled and had the goo on and off for a week or two. She was very upset, calling for her baby, her udder tried to fill up though it was still small, and her ligs were gone like in a normal delivery. I don't know that ligs go with earlier abortions? 
BTW, she was and still is at the bottom of the pecking order with my adult does. 

She came back in heat a month or so later, healthy, udder drying up, and no issues, so she was bred. She hasn't come back in heat, so we're hoping to get a kid from her at the end of April. 

Good Luck, and I hope your doe didn't abort.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Beings she was bred Oct 15 and you saw the blood on Dec 2nd she wouldnt have been that far along but far enough that I would expect a bit more then a ting of blood. 

I think its a wait and see situation since she hasnt come back into heat and most does who misscarry do come back in fairy soon after the miscarriage


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you, folks. She has not acted depressed at all and I have found no other evidence of abortion. Maybe I am just assuming the worst. So she may still be preggers. Gosh I hope so. The buck I bred her to just passed away this morning. (Long story- for another thread maybe).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry about the buck...very sad...

Chances could still be there...with being preggo.... :thumb: so don't give up yet.... watch her udder....around a month...month and a 1/2...before her due date.. :wink:


----------

